# new find, Huffman/ Western Flyer



## SimpleMan (Oct 28, 2009)

It was slow at work today so I asked to go home early.....this found me on my way home! '53 Huffman built Western Flyer. Still has the original Western Flyer tires. Just need to find the correct headlight for it.










I wondered about the seat but it is a Western Flyer


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool bike Jeff! I'd agree that the seat doesn't look 53ish at all. Maybe a 60s-70s replacement bought at Western Auto, or taken off a newer bike. Still cool though!


----------



## higgs1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice find. I really like that color combination.


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 29, 2009)

*very nice*

What a really awesome looking bike.  So lucky of you to find it.  I am still looking for a bike like that or as I call them a tank bike.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Great find!*

I agree, that color combo is awesome!  Great Find!  What did you pay for it?
-BATM!


----------



## SimpleMan (May 6, 2010)

Well I needed a rider this year so I refurbed this one with a few upgrades. Very pleased with the results and it rides great.


----------



## yeshoney (May 6, 2010)

DAMN, that looks good!

joe


----------



## slick (May 6, 2010)

Definately an improvement! Like night and day! Wish I came across a find like that. Really nice score! I met a 60ish year old guy the other day that stil has his dads 1919 bike in a storage shed in his trailer park home but won't part with it. The guys a drunk too boot! Maybe a keg of beer will get it off his hands? Ha!


----------

